# UCLA Directing 2013-2014



## matildabrown (Feb 3, 2013)

Has anyone heard back?


----------



## scullymulder1234 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing on my end yet, though I've come to accept it'll probably be later than I'd like.


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 6, 2013)

Ditto. I'm dying over here.


----------



## vintarint (Feb 6, 2013)

Nothing...Dying to get some news...


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Feb 8, 2013)

I have yet to hear anything as well so either a.) directing students haven't been notified of b.) we're all SOL. Haha, I'm also at the point where every email that comes across my phone sparks my attention, and even as a freelancer that gets jobs through emails I am somewhat disappointed by any email that isn't from UCLA or Chapman haha


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey all.  Just getting my skin in the game here.  I'm waiting for a reply as well for the directing MFA.  I'm interested to see how the interview process goes.


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 11, 2013)

Nope. 
It's funny, all my friends went through their grad school woes last year. I laughed at how stressed out they were getting. Looks like I'm getting my just desserts.


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 11, 2013)

I've just been fortunate enough to receive an e-mail invitation for an interview! BTW, I'm applying to the MFA in Directing. Time to start preparing!


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, Pgresty.


----------



## seven (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by pgresty:
> I am pleased to say I just got an email asking to be interviewed! I guess they go out today.
> 
> One question: they only gave me the option to interview in New York or LA. I'm in neither of those cities. I'm currently working in London, but from DC-- is it worth it to fly out for an interview?



I have got the email,too. I'm in Shanghai. It cost a lot to fly to NYC or LA. 
But I wonder there is any possibility to get an interview online. Why must go to unversity?
My friend told me that sometimes a few school would cover the expense of the flight and hotel.


----------



## ark (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been fortunate to get an email from them too.

I am an international student too. So I wrote back, asking whether skype or video-conferencing would be possible. Been two days, and now am getting scared whether that will make them judge against me somehow.

Funny, how the brain works under stress.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dang, I guess if we haven't received an email for an interview by now, we didn't make the cut.

Good luck to those of you that have received interview invites.


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone heard back from UCLA since the invitation e-mail? I haven't.


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 17, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## ark (Feb 17, 2013)

I wrote back again, confirming my availability for an interview. Got a date for 16th Mar.

I think, once the offices open on Tuesday (I am not sure though, if UCLA is closed Monday), give them a call.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks pgesty.  Will have to wait until Tuesday, but will do!


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 18, 2013)

So, is that it? If I haven't received an interview invite, I'm not getting in?


----------



## ark (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally posted by achorusisrising:
> So, is that it? If I haven't received an interview invite, I'm not getting in?



Hey Chorus, I would suggest call UCLA up. From what I sense of all universities, no one but they know what is really up.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 19, 2013)

I just called Char at UT Austin, and she said everyone who got in the graduate program already received their letters.  If we haven't heard from them by now it means we are on a wait list and should hear from them next week(presumably with a rejection letter).


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 19, 2013)

Jennifer, I think you posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wrong thread - sorry.  that was for UT Austin.  I did just call UCLA's graduate department and they wouldn't tell me if I had an interview.  They just said they would be sending out emails.


----------



## aceventura (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally posted by jennifer.hightower2:
> Wrong thread - sorry.  that was for UT Austin.  I did just call UCLA's graduate department and they wouldn't tell me if I had an interview.  They just said they would be sending out emails.



Did they say when they will send out emails?


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have no idea.  They have to get the interviews done by the end of the this month, because they are supposed to start letting people know who got in May and April.


----------



## nateflies (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello...

I received my interview request on the 11th as well and accepted, but haven't heard anything back.  I re-sent another email and still nothing.  I called and left a message, but I'm on Seoul, South Korea time right now...
USC was the opposite though, I found out from them and interviewed over the phone two days later.


----------



## ark (Feb 20, 2013)

@Nateflies: So you have interviewed as of now? How was it interviewing over the telephone? Did you feel that it would have been better doing it in person, or via Skype?


----------



## nateflies (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by ark:
> @Nateflies: So you have interviewed as of now? How was it interviewing over the telephone? Did you feel that it would have been better doing it in person, or via Skype?



@ark: I only interviewed for USC over the phone so far.  It was with a professor who said he voulnteers auditing the finalists before sending their packets to the committee for final selection.  It was a pleasant conversation, more conversational than formal and he asked specific questions that pertained to me (i.e. how do I feel I have evolved as a filmmaker from past to present / why do I want to go to USC instead of just going out and making films on my own).  Overall, it only lasted about 15-20 minutes.  Of course, I think Skype interviews are better as they allow for a more "human" interaction, but USC only does phone interviews as far as I know.


----------



## aceventura (Feb 20, 2013)

Has anyone recently heard from UCLA, other than those who received emails on Monday 11 February ?


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope, nothing here. Are those who received e-mails international applicants?


----------



## yellowfilms (Feb 21, 2013)

i received an email last week-- im from here so i imagine more than the international students are getting emails. My interview is march 3rd


----------



## nateflies (Feb 21, 2013)

I am listed on my application as living in the US, but am currently abroad.  I was not getting any response from the school in reference to my interview request.  I called and finally got a hold of Erica Flener and she was surprised to find my emails were going into her "junk email" box.  If you are in the same boat I was, you might want to check this.  My interview is scheudled for March 10th.


----------



## ReneeM (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey, buddies, Is it possible people who don't get an interview invitation still can get admitted? Anyone know?


----------



## pnrt7 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally posted by ReneeM:
> Hey, buddies, Is it possible people who don't get an interview invitation still can get admitted? Anyone know?



I called on Feb. 21th, and they told me that you don't necessarily need an interview to get in. Many people can just get in without an interview. I had the same answer from USC, UCLA, and AFI. All in the same discipline MFA in Directing.


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 23, 2013)

Does being interviewed later in the month effect your chances at all?


----------



## huangwei1102 (Feb 23, 2013)

anyone has updates?
https://www.gradadmissions.ucl...=AdmissionStatus.asp


----------



## ReneeM (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally posted by pnrt7:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ReneeM:
> Hey, buddies, Is it possible people who don't get an interview invitation still can get admitted? Anyone know?



I called on Feb. 21th, and they told me that you don't necessarily need an interview to get in. Many people can just get in without an interview. I had the same answer from USC, UCLA, and AFI. All in the same discipline MFA in Directing. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thank you so much! I feel better now...> <


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 25, 2013)

I just found out I've been reject by UT Austin, so I feel like there is no way UCLA would take me.  Has anyone found out if they've been rejected yet?  They probably have to figure out who is going on the waitlist first.


----------



## AprilCSK (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Guy,I also get a interview scheduled on 17th Mar. So I guess there's pretty a long time before we get the decision...


----------



## AprilCSK (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally posted by jennifer.hightower2:
> I just found out I've been reject by UT Austin, so I feel like there is no way UCLA would take me.  Has anyone found out if they've been rejected yet?  They probably have to figure out who is going on the waitlist first.


----------------
Hey,don't be upset!Schools judge you with their own taste,I know too many people rejected by schools like FSU and admitted by UCLA,NYU.Just wait for some time and good luck to you


----------



## CLFilms (Feb 26, 2013)

@Jennifer.hightower2 - I agree with AprilCSK. I've looked through some of the previous threads and have seen people get rejected by NYU, Columbia and UCLA and still get accepted by USC. I'm in the same boat as you: I got rejected by UT. I think you've got nothing to worry about until all is said and done. Keep the faith!


----------



## achorusisrising (Feb 28, 2013)

Received an e-mail rejection today via e-mail. Kinda sad, but I'm optimistic about the future.

Congrats to everyone who scored an interview!


----------



## Africana (Feb 28, 2013)

Same here got the same rejection letter and same attitude. It sucks but its not a reason to give up. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Moira (Feb 28, 2013)

Same here, rejection email. I am an international applicant and still in the game for USC and Columbia...


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Mar 1, 2013)

I have yet to hear anything from UCLA, no interview request, no rejection letter, nothing.


----------



## soso88 (Mar 2, 2013)

Same for me, no interview request, no rejection letter!


----------



## yellowfilms (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone have their interview today? How was it?


----------



## aceventura (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by yellowfilms:
> Anyone have their interview today? How was it?


----------



## Â° C.L.? (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by aceventura:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by yellowfilms:
> Anyone have their interview today? How was it?


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

no interviews, no rejection


----------



## visualEyes (Mar 4, 2013)

no interview, no rejection


----------



## Â° C.L.? (Mar 4, 2013)

I wonder whether you guys submitted the original treatment UCLA directing program requires on their official website? I may not submit this essay, but the application status shows "submitted!" 

Here is the status link, how's your application status? 
https://www.gradadmissions.ucl...=AdmissionStatus.asp



> Originally posted by visualEyes:
> no interview, no rejection


----------



## CLFilms (Mar 5, 2013)

Rejected to UCLA. This makes me 0-2.


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally posted by CLFilms:
> Rejected to UCLA. This makes me 0-2.



Just got my rejection too haha, I kinda figured. Stung a bit at first but something I kind of expected. Waiting for Chapman, in the meantime I'm keeping focused on writing and reading as much as possible (and thankfully working!) best of luck!


----------



## aceventura (Mar 5, 2013)

does anyone else have updates?


----------



## nateflies (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally posted by aceventura:
> does anyone else have updates?



My interview has been moved to the 9th at 4PM PST.


----------



## nateflies (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally posted by pgresty:
> Two questions:
> 
> for people who are interviewing, did you bring a reel with you?
> ...



Since I am currently abroad, I mailed in a DVD sample of my work over the years.  Run time is 12 mins and I sent it directly the TFT admissions office who acknowledged receiving it.  I will post about my interview once it's complete.


----------



## nateflies (Mar 9, 2013)

Interview complete!


----------



## aceventura (Mar 10, 2013)

Does anyone know when acceptances should go out?


----------



## nateflies (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally posted by aceventura:
> Does anyone know when acceptances should go out?



They mentioned about 2 weeks from my interview


----------



## mhg08051 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very curious, did everyone send a copy of their work b4 their interview? I haven't applied for Fall 2013, Lookin for fall 2014.


----------



## nateflies (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally posted by mhg08051:
> Very curious, did everyone send a copy of their work b4 their interview? I haven't applied for Fall 2013, Lookin for fall 2014.



When I found out I had an interview, I mailed in a DVD to Erica Flener


----------



## kelpike (Mar 25, 2013)

Has anyone heard back from UCLA since their interviews?  I haven't yet....


----------



## bob loblaw (Mar 25, 2013)

Nope. I didn't even hear of anyone having interviews after March 10th... anybody still have an interview ahead of them?


----------



## DeathDealer (Mar 25, 2013)

My interview was on Mar. 17th. They told me they're aiming to inform all hopeful applicants before April 1st.


----------



## seven (Mar 25, 2013)

they said the same thing to me.
I feel so stressful about the whole waiting thing


----------



## Vivian (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally posted by seven:
> they said the same thing to me.
> I feel so stressful about the whole waiting thing



I'm stressful too. My interview happened on March 2. They said they will let me know on March 27.


----------



## whinefields (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally posted by bob loblaw:
> Nope. I didn't even hear of anyone having interviews after March 10th... anybody still have an interview ahead of them?



I had an interview on March 23rd.  I believe all acceptance notifications have gone out.  I just got an email last night informing me that I'm on the wait list.  From what I could tell, their wait list notifications have also gone out.


----------



## yellowfilms (Mar 26, 2013)

Got waitlisted yesterday !


----------



## matildabrown (Mar 26, 2013)

I got my acceptance yesterday.


----------



## ark (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats Matilda. Taking the offer?

Even I am on the wait-list. I guess 3 of the 4 wait-listed people are here on the forum.


----------



## bob loblaw (Mar 26, 2013)

Rejected. Congratulations to all who sealed the deal, and good luck to those on the wait list. Now to wait on my second choice :|


----------



## nateflies (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, let's bring this party to facebook for better collaboration, esp now that people are starting to get in or waitlisted:
UCLA MFA TFT 2013


----------



## Vivian (Mar 27, 2013)

Still no news. Has everyone here all got the results?


----------



## ark (Apr 1, 2013)

What is the tuition deposit in case one accepts admission at UCLA Directing program?

(I mean, the amount you pay to confirm you would be taking admission).


----------



## weareonetonight (Apr 9, 2013)

ark said:


> What is the tuition deposit in case one accepts admission at UCLA Directing program?
> 
> (I mean, the amount you pay to confirm you would be taking admission).


 
It's weird, I didn't get asked to make a money deposit at any point to confirm my spot at UCLA. The department just wanted you to email them, and the official online process with UCLA Graduate Admissions just required you to fill out the SIR and the SLR, then submit. No deposit was asked. Not complaining about the freebie, but it was....unexpected?  Did anyone have to make a deposit? 

Also, did anyone get offered money towards tuition from the department for first year, when they accepted you? I did not see that one coming either. Whaaaaaat


----------

